# What's your car's name and why?



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

I was thinking about starting this very thread. 

My car does have a name. Penny, because of the orange/copper color. I was going to name her Penelope, like Penelope Cruz. (I like puns). The significant other vetoed that.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

well, my real name is ( Ahmed Mostafa Galal ) so my car name is>>>


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Black Betty. Female Nav voice, it is black, and: 

Black Betty - Ram Jam - YouTube


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Black Betty. Female Nav voice, it is black, and:
> 
> Black Betty - Ram Jam - YouTube


I want to hear this nav voice haha and I love that song  good choice!


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

Chanel due to the cocoa leather interior. Plus I think she (my car) is stylish and classy.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The car, because it is the car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

J






*3 characters


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Waffle. Mostly because I watched a few videos and the people all sounded like they pronounced "Eco" as "EGGO"


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The car, because it is the car.


Aww. That's no fun! How about Sheila? Jk


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

"Aunty" - because the number plate is ZIA 869, and Zia is Italian for Aunty.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Reddy. After Red Tornado and it being CRT.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Tonyb92681 said:


> My car does have a name. Penny, because of the orange/copper color. I was going to name her Penelope, like Penelope Cruz. (I like puns). The significant other vetoed that.


Well, you have the Penny and I have the Silver Dollar. ccasion14:


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Silver Slushie


----------



## scottpcook (Aug 14, 2014)

We bought a Cruze and a Sonic on the same day. I had to come up with a nickname for the OnStar app, so I went with LaRue for the Sonic and Moondoggie for the Cruze - characters from "Gidget." Not sure why, except I always had a crush on the actress who played LaRue.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Libby. She's a handful, but all the best ones are. 

I have also been a bit of a cyberchondriac since I got my Cruze. LOL 

Bonus points if you know what this is in reference to.


----------



## AndyK (Jul 28, 2014)

The family calls it "The Chevy", but I call her Letizzy.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Penelope, because she's so sexy.

No shame.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Black Betty. Female Nav voice, it is black, and:
> 
> Black Betty - Ram Jam - YouTube



Love the video! Good name for a Cruze. She's so rock steady and she's always ready, bam ba lam.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> Libby. She's a handful, but all the best ones are.
> 
> I have also been a bit of a cyberchondriac since I got my Cruze. LOL
> 
> Bonus points if you know what this is in reference to.


Not sure of the reference! ... Are you saying that whenever you read of an issue online, you think she's got it?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

My White Cobalt's name was Honky in honor of Richard Pryor (from a SNL skit with Chevy Chase)
My silver Mazda 3 has no name, just not feeling it for some reason. I was going to name it Choppy because of the ride quality


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rex. Just seemed to fit.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> Libby. She's a handful, but all the best ones are.
> 
> I have also been a bit of a cyberchondriac since I got my Cruze. LOL
> 
> Bonus points if you know what this is in reference to.


As in "Slipstick" Libby?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

grs1961 said:


> As in "Slipstick" Libby?


LOL! No, but a good guess. It is actually much less interesting than that. I was watching the Royal Pains TV series pilot with my sister and when Hank explained cyberchondriasis to Libby, I thought it was hilarious. And then Libby's boyfriend said she is a handful, but all the best ones are, and I thought, hey, that's my Cruze. 



crauls1010 said:


> Not sure of the reference! ... Are you saying that whenever you read of an issue online, you think she's got it?


A few times I caught myself reading a post and then wondering if I should also check that on my car, even though there were no signs that would normally indicate that I should check it. LOL!


----------



## gottaride68 (Jan 15, 2013)

I call my silver Cruze Shiver


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Cruze Diesel


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Chiana

My favorite character from one of my favorite TV shows, Farscape.

My car is "tungsten metallic" aka dark grey and all the factory trim is either chrome or silver, so the color schemes match great. With time, more work to the car will make for a closer resemblance.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

At times its Problem#3,149,159.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Waffle. Mostly because I watched a few videos and the people all sounded like they pronounced "Eco" as "EGGO"


How about all those videos with Cruze "echo" powered by a GM "echo-tech" engine.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive had 19 cars, and Ive never named any of them. I guess I think its silly and I won't ever call it by its name like its a being. I went with my girl the other day to get a 2014 Hyundai, we didn't even make it off the lot before it was named Rrrrosita. Color: Hyundais version, of Crystal Red Tint Coat.


View attachment 105114


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

My '11 Cruze Eco is named Mr. Mackey because my license # is MMMMKAY 

My wife has a Ford Flex built in Ontario so she named it Jean Luc LeCar.... 

Yes we have issues but at least we're happy lol.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

CruzeTech said:


> Ive had 19 cars, and Ive never named any of them. I guess I think its silly and I won't ever call it by its name like its a being.


Naming a car is like naming a boat. It's an ancient tradition to name important vessels that you rely on to safely carry you places. Naming things like cars and boats does not make them a person, but it does recognize that they do have a personality and that we consider them important to our lives, our happiness and our safety. 

I don't always use the name for my car. Sometimes it is just the car. But, just like a boat, I think it needs a name. 

My grandma had a strange name for her car. In the 1970s my Grandpa bought her a new Maverick in a burnt orange color. She hated it and named the color and the car Shitbrindle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ellie cause she's sexy like a girl from a TV show (Chuck's sister in "Chuck").


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Named my kids, required by law, they are still around. Just counting my fingers, has to be over two dozen cars I have been through since the first one was born.

If I were to pick a name for my cars, would be "Throwaway", or maybe "Rustaway".


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Something about the colour and mid life crisis and the result is "Fang" .
However that might have been a bad omen as just had a tooth knocked out! Front one too. 
At least thats been fixed and its just back to plain old "Fang" again.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Ellie cause she's sexy like a girl from a TV show (Chuck's sister in "Chuck").


I never knew the history of Ellie, but that's awesome! After utilizing Google, you made a wise choice.

However, when I hear Ellie, this is who I think of:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> I never knew the history of Ellie, but that's awesome! After utilizing Google, you made a wise choice.
> 
> However, when I hear Ellie, this is who I think of:


Super hot! LOL. What show is this?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> Super hot! LOL. What show is this?


Elinor "Ellie" Walker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

NickD said:


> Named my kids, required by law, they are still around. Just counting my fingers, has to be over two dozen cars I have been through since the first one was born.
> 
> If I were to pick a name for my cars, would be "Throwaway", or maybe "Rustaway".



TWO DOZEN??! It's crazy to think how many cars people go through in their lifetime. I'm only 22 and I'm already on my third, but I plan to keep the Cruze a while. The other two were handed down to me from my older sister, which I handed down to my little sister. The first one started on fire and the second is a deathtrap!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> TWO DOZEN??! It's crazy to think how many cars people go through in their lifetime. I'm only 22 and I'm already on my third, but I plan to keep the Cruze a while. The other two were handed down to me from my older sister, which I handed down to my little sister. The first one started on fire and the second is a deathtrap!


Nick has just a few years on you ma'am...


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Nick has just a few years on you sir...


Just a few?? :blink: ... I'm a ma'am, sir


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> Just a few?? :blink: ... I'm a ma'am, sir


Haha probably many more than a few! Now that I think about it, his real age also has an exponential factor of legendary Aesopness, making Nick infinity years old.

And definitely noted! I'm sure there are more of y'all hiding in the woodwork out there, difficult to spot!


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Haha probably many more than a few! Now that I think about it, his real age also has an exponential factor of legendary Aesopness, making Nick infinity years old.
> 
> And definitely noted! I'm sure there are more of y'all hiding in the woodwork out there, difficult to spot!


We are a rare sight, for sure! But MamaCruze and Jukebox Juliet are super active and it makes me happy to see more ladies around here


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> We are a rare sight, for sure! But MamaCruze and Jukebox Juliet are super active and it makes me happy to see more ladies around here


You can be more active too! Surely you've already learned about your Cruze anyway...


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> You can be more active too! Surely you've already learned about your Cruze anyway...


I've learned a lot about my Cruze and I love my car a lot! I love cars in general... They are just awesome machines. I love the sound and the speed! They excite me.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

crauls1010 said:


> I've learned a lot about my Cruze and I love my car a lot! I love cars in general... They are just awesome machines. I love the sound and the speed! They excite me.


Yay, you are now into Handbrake released status!

I think everyone here would agree that Penelope gets me a little excited. I've said a dirty thing or two about her before.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Yay, you are now into Handbrake released status!
> 
> I think everyone here would agree that Penelope gets me a little excited. I've said a dirty thing or two about her before.


YES!! I'm working my way up the ranks!

I'm extremely conceited when it comes to my car. I can't stop looking at him :wub:


----------

